# Anyone want to trade book?



## ZACK (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like to trade electrical sample 2009 or 2004 chemical for a office Mechanical sample book.

Anybody want to trade?


----------



## ZACK (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, I would like to use Marks Standard Handbook For Mechanical Engineers 11thEdition Plus Cameron hydraulic data for MERMs.


----------

